# Koi liegt nur im wasser



## GabiundBernd (21. Mai 2019)

Der koi liegt nur am Rand vom Teich. Der orangene koi ist dann weg, aber der andere nicht, er liegt nur da. Was ist das den. Der fischrreiher war heute auch schon da.


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir mal das Bild kopiert und die Stelle wo ich den Koi vermute, mal eingekreist. Ist das auch die richtige Stelle?

  

Kommst Du an den Fisch ran und kannst ihn Dir genauer anschauen? Verletzungen? Atmung? Brustflossen angelegt oder offen nach außen? Wenn möglich würde ich versuchen ihn mal zu keschern und versuchen etwas genauer zu "untersuchen". Grundsätzlich ist eine Diagnose aus der Ferne ja eh nicht möglich. Selbst mit etwas mehr Informationen ist es eher Glaskugel-Denken. Sorry


----------



## PeBo (21. Mai 2019)

Meine Koi machen dies auch des Öfteren. Sie liegen dann manchmal stundenlang in der Flachwasserzone. Anscheinend ist dort das Wasser wärmer und die ruhen sich aus.  Es kommt mir fast vor als würden sie schlafen, denn wenn ich direkt an der Stelle vorbei laufe, kommt es nur selten vor, dass sie  aufgeschreckt wegschwimmen - meistens bleiben sie liegen.
 Später, oder dann wenn es Futter gibt schwimmen sie aber auch wieder ganz fit herum.
Also ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, zumal ich dieses Schauspiel jedes Jahr beobachte!

Gruß Peter


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Mai 2019)

Habe den koi leider nicht gekriegt, er ist weg geschwommen. Verletzungen habe ich auch keine gesehen. Schwimmverhalten war normal... Mal sehen was morgen ist


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Mai 2019)

Der __ Reiher kann denen schon einen richtigen Schreck einjagen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Mai 2019)

Hoffe das es nur das ist. Haben heute auch kaum das Futter angenommen.


----------



## PeBo (22. Mai 2019)

Ich komme eben an den Teich, und da liegen auch wieder zwei Koi direkt am seichten Ufer ab:
  
  
  

 Nachdem ich eine Handvoll Futter ins Wasser geworfen habe, sieht das Bild schon wieder ganz anders aus: 

    

@GabiundBernd 
Wie sieht es bei euch heute aus? 

Gruß Peter


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

… Ja das ist die Stelle.

um 12 h.... lag er schon wieder, gehe gleich nochmal schaun..


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

er liegt immer noch da. Keine Verletzungsspuren. Habe ihn mit dem kescherstiel vorsichtig angeschupst. Er ist dann ganz langsam im Kreis geschwommen und hat sich dann wieder an die Stelle gelegt. Atmung sieht auch normal aus.


----------



## Wanderra (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Gibt's eventuell ein Sauerstoffproblem?


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

mm, glaube ich nicht. die anderen Fische denen geht's ja gut. Wir haben in dem Teich, 9 Kois und denke 20 Goldfische aufwärts, in den verschiedenen Größen. Kann das nicht genau sagen.. wegen __ Fischreiher. Die Fische sind sehr schreckhaft und schwimmen gleich weg, wen sie einen sehen. Zudem ist das Wetter heute oll, 12 Grad, da sind sie eh nicht da.


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

Wir haben ganz viele __ Frösche und die erste Schlange habe ich gestern auch schon gesehen. Seit wir diese Pflanze (habs in einem anderen Beitrag angefragt, Name schon wieder vergessen) haben, sind auch keine Algen da....


----------



## Wanderra (22. Mai 2019)

War nur so ein Gedanke, denn die großen Fische haben als erstes mit Sauerstoffmangel zu kämpfen, noch bevor man es den kleinen ansieht


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

Ja klar. In der Größe wie dieser haben wir 4 Kois.


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

Habs gefunden, __ Laichkraut ist das..


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2019)

Könnte es sein das es sich bei deinem Koi um eine Dame handelt?
Und diese so richtig fertig ist von dem was ihr die Männliche Exemplare angetan haben?
Nur so ein Gedanke. 
Dazu der Temperatursturz und bei ausreichend Regen Änderung der Wasserqualität. Evtl. Auch schon mit leichten Problemen aus der Winterruhe gekommen, siehe EMS.


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2019)

Oh danke für die Antwort. Aus der Winter Ruhe, alles entspannt. Ob das ein Weibchen ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings habe ich vor 2 Wochen 2 kois gekauft, auch hier weiß ich nicht welches Geschlecht. Der eine ist fast so gross wie jetzt dieser.... Vielleicht hat er dadurch Stress..


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2019)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich vor 2 Wochen 2 kois


Solche Informationen gehören eigentlich an den Anfang der Frage.
Gibt es eine Medizinische Untersuchung der Fische? Wurde die Neuzugänge auf KHV und CEV überprüft?
Gab es eine Quarantäne?


----------



## tosa (22. Mai 2019)

tja, CEV würde aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen bereits das aus bedeutet haben. 

Aber ich denke eher an eine bakteriologische Erscheinung und zwar ziemlich genau auf den Kiemen. 

Dazu müßte der Fisch gekeschert werden, in eine Wanne mit Teichwasser, und die Kiemendeckel manuell geöffnet werden. Ich denke mal das diese hell und schleimig sind.

Wenn man das nicht selber kann, einen Koihändler oder Koihalter aus der Nähe mit Erfahrung fragen oder ersatzweise und vor allem besser einen Koi-Doc.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2019)

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein.
Wenn die Atmung normal ist, die Flossen normal gespreizt sind und außer dem still im flachen Wasser liegen nichts weiter auffällig ist, dann gehe ich davon aus, dassees nichts dramatisches ist und er das wärmere Wasser genießt.
KHV würde ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Nach zwei Wochen würden die Fische schon kopfstehen.
Wenig Sauerstoff wäre noch denkbar bei der Menge an Fisch, aber selbst da erhöht sich die Atmung und sie schnappen nach Luft.
Ich würde erstmal nur beobachten.

Mandy


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Mai 2019)

Dankeschön, jetzt habe ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen. Unser Teich ist ca 20x18m, tiefste stelle 3m, naturteich, keine Folie. Der Teich ist jetzt im 5. Jahr, zwischenzeitlich gut bewachsen mit schilfguertrl, wasserlilien, Seerosen usw. Sie finden also auch genügend naturfutter. Zuviel Fische sind das aber nicht.


----------

